
Ask HN: Relocation comparison tool? - ainiriand
Fellow hackers: some time ago I saw in a comment a really good website to compare cities based on many factors in order to decide where to relocate. Really modern website. I cant remember the name. any clues?
======
gazarullz
You could try numbeo, it has a decent cost of life comparison for cities. It
uses data filled in by users, so it is somehow realistic:
[https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/comparison.jsp](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/comparison.jsp)

